# Cardigan made from leftovers



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

When I first saw this pattern in an old knitters magazine I bookmarked it and put it on my someday list. 

Last week I came across the pattern again and realized that I had project leftovers similiar to the colors shown in the magazine.

Recently I finished a green sweater and a month or so ago I finished a purple and lavender sweater. Bingo! All I needed was navy (a staple in my stash), some burgundy and teal. It took two minutes to find each of them in my stash.
Some are acrylic, some wool blend, mostly worsted but two DK weight.

The pattern is Hues in Horizontal, Knitters Fall 2000. 

I love the fact that I put a little dent in my stash. The buttons are one of my favorites parts and those came from ebay.

The photos will not do this justice, they do not look as warm as the real thing.


----------



## CaroleD53 (Aug 7, 2012)

I love it!


----------



## bettyirene (Apr 5, 2012)

Wow! That looks so special.....great work.


----------



## lupines (Aug 1, 2012)

Beautiful!


----------



## TammyK (Jan 31, 2011)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## normancha (May 27, 2013)

attycasner said:


> When I first saw this pattern in an old knitters magazine I bookmarked it and put it on my someday list.
> 
> Last week I came across the pattern again and realized that I had project leftovers similiar to the colors shown in the magazine.
> 
> ...


What a beauty! Congratulations.


----------



## carlacrn (Jan 20, 2015)

WOW, that is spectacular!!!


----------



## raindancer (Aug 19, 2012)

Your sweater looks lovely! Also looks to keep you warm and cozy in cold weather! Very well done!


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

And it only took you two minutes to find the yarn in your stash? You are one very organized knitter. Congratulations and the sweater is perfect. I can't even find my needles in two minutes and they are sitting on the floor in a box by my feet.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

Wonderful colours - you must have quite a stash to have been able to pull that together. I'm impressed!


----------



## gdhavens (Jul 21, 2011)

Perfect! Great sweater!


----------



## marilyngf (Nov 5, 2011)

I really like your cardigan


----------



## janielha (Dec 20, 2012)

Gorgeous cardigan! Good use of your stash.


----------



## canuckle49 (Sep 24, 2012)

Fantastic ! I love all the colours ! Your knitting is awesome ! The buttons are the perfect finishing touch ! &#128077;&#128077;&#128077;&#128077;


----------



## Gaildh (Jan 15, 2015)

Stunning!


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

I love seeing your work. Absolutely well done.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Hilary4 said:


> Wonderful colours - you must have quite a stash to have been able to pull that together. I'm impressed!


Thank you. Actually my stash consists of jewel tones, black, grey, white and off-white. I don't like pastels, orange, golds, browns or beiges so that made it pretty easy.


----------



## skinny minnie (Jan 4, 2012)

carlacrn said:


> WOW, that is spectacular!!!


 :-D :thumbup:


----------



## chrisjac (Oct 25, 2011)

You are always one of my favorite knitters! You never disappoint,a beauty!
Christine


----------



## Nana of 6 (Jan 21, 2016)

Fantastic. You did a great job.


----------



## norita willadsen (Jan 19, 2011)

Beautiful and well done.


----------



## Jacqueline M Gray (May 26, 2013)

That's beautiful!


----------



## Colour wheel (Aug 4, 2011)

That is beautiful and it seems you're a very fast knitter if it was only last week you gathered everything you needed!
Well done.


----------



## Freckles2409 (Apr 7, 2016)

Fabulous.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow! That's beautiful.


----------



## yover8 (Oct 21, 2011)

Such a wonderful meeting of bits of stash, a saved pattern and a dash of creativity. Well done!


----------



## NanaMc (Sep 22, 2014)

Very smart looking!


----------



## Pamela F (Mar 22, 2012)

Something out of nothing, wonderful. 

Love it, well done.


----------



## bane (Nov 27, 2012)

That's fabulous work. &#128512;&#128077;


----------



## Knittingkitty (Sep 25, 2011)

Wow, it's wonderful! It's even better that the picture in the magazine!


----------



## Reyna (Oct 24, 2012)

Lovely! I saw my neighbour across the way wearing a similar sweater this morning.


----------



## fourbyin (Oct 6, 2013)

what a pretty sweater!


----------



## Knot foxy (Sep 6, 2014)

Very beautiful, I would not have the patience to do this


----------



## Elin (Sep 17, 2011)

That is fabulous (and I like yours better than the model's).


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Absolutely gorgeous! A+ to you for such wonderful knitting.


----------



## Michelle10n (Mar 23, 2012)

Absolutely gorgeous 
I need you to come over to my house and go through the enormous task of pulling out all of the patterns I've earmarked


----------



## Jenval (Sep 18, 2012)

Very nice cardigan.


----------



## purl2diva (Feb 25, 2011)

I love this. Your choice of colors is wonderful.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Colour wheel said:


> That is beautiful and it seems you're a very fast knitter if it was only last week you gathered everything you needed!
> Well done.


I do knit fast but the big difference is I am retired, kids are grown, the cat and dh ran away from home so I can knit day and night if I want to. Before I retired I tried to knit 30 minutes every evening while watching the news. Now I knit 5-6 hours a day.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

Now that is my kind of knitting!! Great colors, wonderful technique. &#128077;&#128077;


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!!!!! My kind of sweater..


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Michelle10n said:


> Absolutely gorgeous
> I need you to come over to my house and go through the enormous task of pulling out all of the patterns I've earmarked


Well, if I live to be 100 I might knit half of my "to do's". It does help to have them in my ravelry library so I can review them from time to time. I have alot of old knitting magazines some of which have 4-5 patterns each, earmarked. worst of all, I keep adding patterns that other KP'ers share but at least I do not print them anymore.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Now that is my kind of knitting!! Great colors, wonderful technique. 👍👍


I thought of you while I was knitting this, my first "perries", never got boring but kept me up at night to 'just finish this row, well just start the next color change'.


----------



## sockit2me (Jan 26, 2013)

attycasner said:


> I thought of you while I was knitting this, my first "perries", never got boring but kept me up at night to 'just finish this row, well just start the next color change'.


Oh the nights that I have thought those same phrases....then, oops it's 2AM!!
Did you cut in the armholes and neckline?


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

sockit2me said:


> Oh the nights that I have thought those same phrases....then, oops it's 2AM!!
> Did you cut in the armholes and neckline?


Not this time. In fact, no front steek, just knitted it flat. The original pattern called for knitting body pieces separately, I combined them into one. I see now that I should have steeked the front and carried the yarn changes up the steek to eliminate all those ends to weave in. Next time, and there probably will be another someday probably in greys, white and black.


----------



## knitabitcrochetaway (Jan 4, 2014)

I can't believe you made this from leftovers - the colors coordinate so nicely!


----------



## willi66 (Aug 30, 2012)

Adorable


----------



## Suseeque (Jan 27, 2015)

You are so talented. I love your sweater and your ability to put the colors together so beautifully.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Beautiful work. :thumbup:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

That is so beautiful! I cannot imagine knitting that, so many lovely colors. :thumbup:


----------



## Quiltermouse (Jun 11, 2013)

Excellent!


----------



## gramknits (Aug 3, 2011)

That is fabulous! What a wonderful use of leftover yarn and such beautiful work!


----------



## lexiemae (Aug 14, 2013)

Gorgeous cardigan, you will get many compliments when wearing it. The colours look lovely together, very well done , enjoy )


----------



## Orla Porig (Jun 5, 2014)

Beautiful.&#128049;


----------



## inishowen (May 28, 2011)

That's beautiful, you've never guess it was from stash.


----------



## beachperson (Feb 21, 2012)

What a great sweater.


----------



## Jnelson-1947 (May 10, 2014)

Looks great!


----------



## marywallis (Mar 18, 2012)

Gosh! It is beautiful. Mw


----------



## trasara (May 7, 2011)

Perfection!


----------



## hen (Jun 30, 2012)

I love this... it's brilliant


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I love this sweater, beautiful work &#128522;


----------



## rujam (Aug 19, 2011)

It's fantastic, well done.


----------



## sdresner (May 31, 2014)

Awesome


----------



## Annasuz (Mar 5, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful and very inspiring. You should be very proud. &#128077;&#128079;&#128515;


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

That is lovely, I love it,the colours blend so well together, its much nicer than the pattern picture. Shame its now out of print.


----------



## harter0310 (Nov 13, 2012)

It is gorgeous!


----------



## dev7316 (Sep 2, 2011)

gorgeous


----------



## redquilter (Jun 24, 2011)

That's a fantastic sweater! Love it.


----------



## oumapam (May 11, 2015)

Wow it looks stunning. :thumbup:


----------



## salmonmac (Apr 18, 2012)

Excellent sweater. It's a wonderful combination of colors and beautiful knitting.


----------



## Miltongirl (Feb 19, 2013)

Beautiful sweater! Love the colors!!


----------



## jeannietta (Mar 14, 2011)

Perfect match. Beautiful and it looks so cozy.


----------



## Oshkosh Oma (Dec 11, 2011)

Very nice and I love the buttons.


----------



## mperrone (Mar 14, 2013)

Really beautiful!


----------



## cableaway (Aug 1, 2013)

Absolutely beautiful!


----------



## frani512 (Apr 15, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Mimartita (Mar 17, 2016)

Love the sweater. Great job. What a nice way to reduce your stash. The pattern is in Ravelry.


----------



## nikka (Nov 27, 2011)

O, my goodness, that sweater is beautiful. You would never know that it was made with such a variety of yarns. Wonderful job on your part!


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

How gorgeous is that :thumbup: :thumbup: &#9829;&#9829;


----------



## Mimartita (Mar 17, 2016)

Oops. The magazine is out of print and is NOT on Ravelry, just the complete project is. Any idea where I could find the pattern?


----------



## Happycamper (Sep 23, 2013)

Beautiful! Love the color combinations.... :thumbup:


----------



## PammySue (Jan 17, 2016)

Beautiful sweater.


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

What a beautiful cardigan. I hope using various different yarns doesn't create a problem after washing.


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

Beautiful, great use of leftover yarn!


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

Beautiful color combination.


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

That is so pretty, great knitting


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Wow! That's just gorgeous! All those ends to weave in though- whew!


----------



## Fluteplayer7 (Jul 29, 2011)

I love that sweater! The colors are great.


----------



## cheridachat (Dec 25, 2011)

Fabulous! Great job!!!


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. I love leftovers when they turn out this great!!!!!


----------



## simplyelizabeth (Sep 15, 2012)

Always nice to use up some stash! Beautiful sweater!


----------



## rbstewart2 (Feb 8, 2016)

Wow! Beautiful and FAST!


----------



## kathleenTC (Mar 14, 2011)

Very nice-I bet it will be warm!!!


----------



## Ruth'szoo (Sep 9, 2014)

I love all the colors and stitches!


----------



## Kathie (Mar 29, 2011)

That's gorgeous! Your work and choice of colors are wonderful.


----------



## Annette P. (Nov 8, 2011)

Beautiful


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

It is beautiful! One would never know it was made out of scraps!


----------



## Dobby4 (Mar 5, 2014)

Great looking sweater. When you do something like this, do you need to use all the yarn from the same company? How do you know that all these yarns have the same gauge?


----------



## slhere (Mar 27, 2011)

Love! Love! Love! I too cannot find the pattern. Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

That is really gorgeous! Congrats to you for using all stash and cannot believe it took you such a short time!


----------



## MinnesotaNative (Nov 10, 2012)

This is simply stunning. I love it.


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

A great sweater AND a stash buster! That's wonderful!


----------



## ReRe (Mar 19, 2011)

Nicely done!


----------



## judyr (Feb 20, 2011)

You did a fantastic job. I have not made any sweaters for such a long time. I used to make a lot, mostly from Lion Brand Wool-Ease. Love that yarn. I still have two of them that I wear often around the house.


----------



## Wroclawnice (Apr 10, 2015)

Gorgeous! What a stash buster.


----------



## rasputin (Apr 21, 2013)

It's beautiful! so scraps are treasures!


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

Beautiful! Sure to be your all time favorite!


----------



## G'maP (Apr 10, 2012)

That is absolutely beautiful. I'm always a bit scared to mix yarn weights and types like that, but for a "freebie" sweater that looks like that, I just might try someday. Seriously well done. :thumbup:


----------



## Lecsew (Jan 15, 2016)

That's beautiful! I'm going to have to look for the magazine.


----------



## Motisbeth (Mar 14, 2014)

Love it!&#128512;


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Beautiful - looks just like the pattern photo!


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

It's beautiful!


----------



## Medieval Reenactor (Sep 3, 2013)

Very pretty and the variety of stitches as well as color must have kept it interesting and fun.


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Great job it looks terrific


----------



## Ettenna (May 3, 2013)

You sure get a lot of knitting done. This is beautiful!


----------



## AKnitWit (Sep 11, 2013)

Perhaps the pattern has already been posted but as living on the west coast of US when I enter KP most questions have been answered.but just incase:. Found the pattern on ravelry. Unfortunately the magazine is out of print. Perhaps someone has it and will be willing to sell. I bet if you want to sell yours it will go quickly.

Beautiful work.
http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/hues-in-horizontal


----------



## julietinboots (Feb 19, 2011)

You made a beautiful sweater!


----------



## RWC Knits (Jan 11, 2014)

:thumbup:


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful job


----------



## Island Sue (Aug 15, 2011)

Beautiful job


----------



## Swwhidbee (Oct 13, 2012)

AWESOME sweater! Great use of leftovers&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## kittygritty (Mar 2, 2015)

fantastic!


----------



## jackie1595 (Nov 12, 2011)

Great knitting - better yet because you've used leftovers and some of your stash.


----------



## kiffer (Jun 3, 2011)

Stunning...love all the colors!


----------



## gracieanne (Mar 29, 2011)

Beautiful!


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

Beautiful cardigan!

Hazel


----------



## njbetsy (Apr 18, 2012)

It is gorgeous and you did a great job! I love it.


----------



## catherine nehse (Jun 4, 2015)

That's beautiful, stunning pattern.


----------



## nancyannin (Apr 9, 2012)

Wow! I really like your sweater!


----------



## partridgelady (Dec 14, 2014)

Amazing, you did a wonderful job, I really like the sweater, awesome.


----------



## jaml (Feb 4, 2011)

WOW! What a way to use leftovers! It's beautiful.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Dobby4 said:


> Great looking sweater. When you do something like this, do you need to use all the yarn from the same company? How do you know that all these yarns have the same gauge?


I swatched it. The pattern repeat was about 16 sts so i cast on and knitted until i had used all 6 colors, probably about 16-20 rows. Where the purple was a little thin, the navy made up for it, and it all evened out, a little give and take but overall it worked.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

rasputin said:


> It's beautiful! so scraps are treasures!


Who knew? Lol


----------



## Bod (Nov 11, 2014)

Beautiful sweater! Good idea.


----------



## Shelly4545 (Oct 4, 2011)

This is so beautiful.... I too would love to find the pattern...


----------



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Lovely work, bet it feels good that all this sweater cost was your time!


----------



## liliacraftparty (Aug 27, 2014)

just beautiful!


----------



## vegasmeme (Dec 10, 2011)

Beautiful stash buster!


----------



## John's old lady (Jul 14, 2012)

Beautiful work.


----------



## Sierrakj (Oct 8, 2014)

That is a keeper! Love your sweater. Doesnt it fel good to creat something that nice out of scraps?


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Thank you, thank you! So many compliments on the colors. Believe me I just copied the pattern with the exception of the yellow. I have no eye or imagination for design or color, I often follow the color shown on the pattern. Thank heavens for Ravelry's projects where I can see color options and thank heavens for the designers. 

Once I see what others have designed, I can knit it. I am a firm believer that it is "just knit and purl" and we can all do it, especially with online videos, KP'ers, etc. to help.


----------



## AlderRose (May 5, 2011)

Love it! It is BEAUTIFUL! Fantastic idea.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

Gorgeous!


----------



## LindaH (Feb 1, 2011)

Wow! That is gorgeous!


----------



## smithshe (Feb 24, 2014)

Is a pattern in a magazine considered to be a copyright item? Is it possible to get a copy of this pattern - just this pattern, not the whole magazine? Where would I write to see if it would be available in Canada?
I love this pattern - any help you can give me would be most appreciated.


----------



## ceciliavillabona (Oct 2, 2011)

You are amazing!


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Beautiful use of your stash.. looks so warm and cuddly but yet is a fashion piece as well.. great job! xo ws


----------



## ViTalinaCraft (Oct 12, 2015)

Great cardigan! Well done


----------



## Maatje (Jan 12, 2012)

Gorgeous!!!! Even more so that you made it all out of your stash


----------



## Mollie (Feb 23, 2011)

That is absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Kateydid (Apr 24, 2012)

It turned out perfect! Love all the colors.


----------



## judymoles (Jun 10, 2011)

Love it


----------



## LinaJO (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow...just, wow. Stunning work and detail.

Through a little research starting with Ravelry, I learned this pattern was printed in _Knitters Magazine 60_ and there are a couple of copies available on Amazon. A little pricey, though!


----------



## jjcooter (Oct 26, 2013)

Beautiful!!!


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## momforthree (Nov 10, 2011)

attycasner said:


> When I first saw this pattern in an old knitters magazine I bookmarked it and put it on my someday list.
> 
> Last week I came across the pattern again and realized that I had project leftovers similiar to the colors shown in the magazine.
> 
> ...


Very pretty, attycasner.


----------



## katielm68 (Dec 8, 2012)

beautiful


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovelyg


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovelyg


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovelyg


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovelyg


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## crafty carol (Feb 21, 2012)

Lovely


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Eppe posted this link to the pattern. Be patient while it loads, Knitters #60 is way down the page

http://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7


----------



## KnitNorth (Mar 7, 2013)

Your cardigan is amazing, and soooo close to the pattern photo. Congratulations on your lovely knitting.


----------



## lynnlassiter (Jun 30, 2011)

love it!


----------



## firecracker4 (Aug 5, 2011)

What a beautiful sweater!


----------



## NH Gal 2 (Apr 16, 2014)

Your cardigan is STUNNING. Very inspiring. I need to knit more and get some stash and make one. Love it.


----------



## yogandi (Mar 24, 2012)

CaroleD53 said:


> I love it!


me too!


----------



## Gabriell (Sep 13, 2011)

I just love your sweater, how smart to use your stash.


----------



## Ann745 (Oct 29, 2012)

Love it. Hope to do it in the future too! &#128519;&#128519;&#128519;


----------



## christine flo (Apr 11, 2011)

Very nice and looks nice and warm


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

What a great job ! Love it.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow wow just beautiful


----------



## Sumacsew (Sep 17, 2012)

You knit that in a week?????????


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

Lovely!


----------



## RandyPandy (May 6, 2011)

Wow! It wouldn't look better if you went out and bought the colors specifically for this sweater. Beautiful knitting!


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

You did a fabulous job, I love it. Apparently the magazine is out of print, do you know where I can get a copy of the pattern you knit? If you go on ravelry you can go to the pattern but there is no way to print it.


----------



## McMechans (Nov 15, 2015)

Lovely job on your sweater,nice pattern. I have searched for the patten with no such luck. I would love to have its if you are able to pass it on . Thank you Valery


----------



## LucyinCanada (Oct 24, 2012)

Beautiful sweater. With all those colours you will be able to wear it with so many things.


----------



## blumbergsrus (May 13, 2011)

Good job. Very nice.


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

very nice! well Done!


----------



## yotbum (Sep 8, 2011)

Beautiful. So cheerful.


----------



## kimmyz (May 9, 2011)

It's a beauty.


----------



## christiliz (Dec 20, 2011)

Outstanding! Great cardigan! Fantastic work! Thanks for posting your photos!


----------



## cjssr (Oct 30, 2012)

It looks like a perfect cardigan.


----------



## sunnybrkk (Oct 8, 2011)

Looks great and created out of what's on hand!!! Love it!!!


----------



## askia (Mar 30, 2016)

I love that - fantastic!


----------



## ladydi5740 (May 29, 2012)

Wow! There is absolutely nothing "leftover" looking about that sweater. It's very pretty!


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Just gorgeous. Would love the pattern!


----------



## pierrette (Jul 18, 2012)

McMechans said:


> Lovely job on your sweater,nice pattern. I have searched for the pattern with no such luck. I would love to have its if you are able to pass it on . Thank you Valery


I have looked high and low for the pattern as well and can't find it...magazine no longer available . I'm not sure what the regulations are regarding sharing a pattern 16 years after it was published . 
I'm just thinking, is that designer of the pattern able to be notified? Perhaps she could post it on ravelry . Just a thought .


----------



## Searley (Apr 4, 2012)

Stunning cardigan - what a terrific use of left over yarn.


----------



## Saroj (Dec 2, 2011)

Gorgeous


----------



## blackat99 (Nov 4, 2011)

Your cardigan is superb! Love it!


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

Beautiful cardi. Great job of knitting. Enjoy wearing it. And, you made a dent in your stash. Does that mean your sweater was almost free? (Smile) Aloha... Bev


----------



## CarlySueP (Mar 11, 2016)

Wonderful project and what a great way to use that stash! Beautiful work!


----------



## asty (Nov 1, 2014)

attycasner said:


> Eppe posted this link to the pattern. Be patient while it loads, Knitters #60 is way down the page
> 
> http://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7


Thank you for the link!


----------



## Jayekay (Feb 19, 2012)

Thanks for the link. Got the pattern!


----------



## knittingaddict (Mar 20, 2012)

How did you get the pattern? I can't seem to find it


----------



## Sit n Knit (Mar 8, 2016)

Wonderful!


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

very pretty


----------



## MaryE-B (May 11, 2012)

Beautiful! However you decided your color scheme, it worked.


----------



## Dolores Kelley (Oct 6, 2013)

Beautiful Cardigan!


----------



## Weasynana (May 8, 2014)

Gives me faith that someday I, too, will pull out an old pattern and use it! Well done. Very pretty.


----------



## Susan Marie (Jul 26, 2013)

Your sweater is gorgeous! How do you care for something made of wool and acrylic?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

Simply stunning. And thanks so much for finding the pattern for us. I MUST make this sweater. Somehow. ;-) Thanks for sharing your creativity and ample skill with us.


----------



## Jbenn (Jun 28, 2014)

Love this sweater! Nice job!


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

knittingaddict said:


> How did you get the pattern? I can't seem to find it


 ditto!


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Susan Marie said:


> Your sweater is gorgeous! How do you care for something made of wool and acrylic?


Thank you.

I wash all my sweaters with Euchalan lavender on the gentle cycle in the washer, then a few minutes in the dryer on gentle and while still damp I spread them out on a mesh rack to dry.

The wool blends I use are only 20-30% wool, the balance is acrylic and they are washer friendly.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Troy said:


> ditto!


Way way down the page, let the pages reload or use their search button.


----------



## attycasner (Apr 25, 2013)

Similar pattern but in sport weight with steeks.

http://www.cascadeyarns.com/patternsFree/DK247_220SportCardigan_rev.pdf


----------



## Dianedanusia (Mar 13, 2012)

I love your cardigan! Just beautiful!


----------



## maryjaye (Apr 25, 2011)

A beautiful cardigan! The colors and pattern stitches would
hold a knitter's attention easily.


----------



## cspaen34 (Jan 28, 2011)

Very pretty! You did a great job. Will be fun to wear as well as warm.


----------



## ireneofnc (Aug 15, 2011)

I am so proud of what you have done! The sweater is beautiful and what a lovely way to use leftover yarn and yarn from your stash! Your finished sweater looks just as nice as the one in the picture from the book! Good job! :thumbup:


----------



## grannysk (Nov 7, 2011)

:thumbup:


----------



## edithann (Feb 12, 2011)

Gorgeous!
:thumbup:


----------



## gloriam (Aug 11, 2011)

Beautiful. What a great stash buster.


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

It appears to me, looking at the close=up of the sweater that it doesn't have to match up everywhere. Why then can you not take any pattern and just start knitting with whatever is in your stash? Am I NUTS?


----------



## Lorikeet (Jan 15, 2016)

Maddie1936 said:


> It appears to me, looking at the close=up of the sweater that it doesn't have to match up everywhere. Why then can you not take any pattern and just start knitting with whatever is in your stash? Am I NUTS?


No, not unless we all are. :lol:


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

Lorikeet said:


> No, not unless we all are. :lol:


Thank you, thank you for that vote of confidence when I was hanging out there all by myself feeling SO....."nuts".....!!! :roll: :shock: :lol:
Love your answer. I'm feeling in good company.

Maddie


----------



## dribla (Nov 14, 2011)

It is beautiful, I cant find the right words to say how much I like it, so colourful

Di


----------



## LinJurm (Aug 4, 2011)

Lovely - just lovely!


----------



## amortje (Feb 10, 2013)

Great cardigan!


----------



## vershi (Nov 25, 2012)

attycasner said:


> Eppe posted this link to the pattern. Be patient while it loads, Knitters #60 is way down the page
> 
> http://archive.org/details/knittingmagazines?&sort=titleSorter&page=7


Thank you for the details, have got mine now. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Troy (Sep 6, 2011)

Maddie1936 said:


> It appears to me, looking at the close=up of the sweater that it doesn't have to match up everywhere. Why then can you not take any pattern and just start knitting with whatever is in your stash? Am I NUTS?


Nuts? No: brilliant. It reminds me of a knitting "pattern" a NH knitter shared with me once (I was going to make an afghan using leftovers): "knit when you feel like it, purl when you feel like it". That led me to my stitch dictionary and from there the project grew like topsy. The only drawback was the size; it's huge. I overestimated how many stitches to cast on, so the finished product covers a king size bed. It's a beauty, though! If I figure out the picture posting directions, I'll send a photo.


----------



## hajra (Sep 5, 2011)

Amazing!


----------



## ADW55 (Mar 31, 2014)

Gorgeous, wonderful knitting.


----------



## kacey66 (Sep 9, 2013)

Gorgeous! That is beautiful! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## GermaineL (Apr 24, 2011)

Love it! I'm off to look it up in my back issues of Knitter's!


----------



## Maddie1936 (Mar 31, 2016)

Troy said:


> Nuts? No: brilliant. It reminds me of a knitting "pattern" a NH knitter shared with me once (I was going to make an afghan using leftovers): "knit when you feel like it, purl when you feel like it". That led me to my stitch dictionary and from there the project grew like topsy. The only drawback was the size; it's huge. I overestimated how many stitches to cast on, so the finished product covers a king size bed. It's a beauty, though! If I figure out the picture posting directions, I'll send a photo.


I would love to see a picture. I'm betting it is G O R G E O U S.


----------



## charliesaunt (Apr 22, 2011)

Absolutely love it. Love the colors. Love you were able to use some of your sash.


----------



## imaknuttyknitter (Feb 23, 2011)

Wow!! That's beautiful!!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

beautiful job!


----------



## Linda333 (Feb 26, 2011)

Absolutely magnificent. What an undertaking. I would never have the courage to tackle something like this.


----------



## Bisknit (May 24, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------

